# What do you think of this bike ?



## BADGER.BRAD (29 Nov 2011)

I'm looking for a MTB for my lad upto about £250 for Xmas nothing second hand will passed the test and as till yet this seems the best that the shops have in his size 19/20 inch ,what do you think ?
http://www.rutlandcycling.com/34628/Halcyon-Kohana---Hardtail-Mountain-Bike.html

Thanks all

Brad


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2011)

Not sure about the bike, but that is large for a lad, I ride 16 inch MTB and I am 5 foot 7 inches.


----------



## Peteaud (29 Nov 2011)

At the price it looks alright to me.

Regarding size, my old giant hardtail was 21" and im 6 foot 1".


----------



## cycleruk (29 Nov 2011)

looks like a nice bike, i wouldnt say no to it. ive brought stuff off rutland before and have never had any problems but i believe with there bikes you do need to set them up your self, so i would have a little tool kit ready


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (30 Nov 2011)

Thanks everyone, I'm still stuck in the old school I've noticed that people tend to have smaller bikes now and extend the saddle much higher rather than go for the larger frame ! At the moment he rides a battered 90's 21 inch rigid bike for school and knocking around which he copes with but realistically is at the top end of his height limit. I'm looking for something a little smaller but still big enough that it has the possibility of still fitting in a few years time when he needs it for work ( if there is such a thing then ) or colleage.

I have also dealt with Rutland in the past just for parts and I must admit they have always been great.

Thanks again

Brad


----------



## Kestevan (30 Nov 2011)

I'm 6'2" and recently changed my MTB frame size from a 20" down to a 18".

After a couple of off-road incidents where the gap between top-tube and "gentlemans area" was a little too close for comfort I decided a smaller frame would be wise.

The smaller cockpit is much more "chuckable" and TBH I'd not want to go back to the larger bike.


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (30 Nov 2011)

Right a complete change of plan ! I've decided to go for what he originally wanted one of these
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RALEIGH-F...95379?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&var=&hash=item801010f047
I had been using my old method of sizing and just could not get an AT40 in a 20 inch frame so looked elsewhere for something similar. This has 100mm travel lock out forks hydraulic discs ( not sure about the brakes they seem to over complicate a simple system, but he likes the idea).
I at 5'9" ish use a 21 inch frame for all my bikes with the seat tube still extended a fair way to give me the right leg length so it probably make sense to have a similar set up for him but of course in a smaller size, I think I may have been planning a little too far into the future for his expected growth !


----------



## cockney (1 Dec 2011)

I have one these bikes they are fantastic really enjoy riding it......but check it out at rutland rather than ebay http://www.rutlandcycling.com/21618/Raleigh-Freeride-AT40-Mens-Mountain-Bike.html


----------

